# Wild Onion/Garlic Killer?



## Ineedhelp (May 23, 2021)

What do y'all recommend to use to kill wild onion and wild garlic in Bermuda grass? I had it really bad last winter and it's started back up within the last few days.

Thanks!


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Did you put down a pre-emergent?


----------



## Ineedhelp (May 23, 2021)

Unfortunately, I did not. I've sprayed lots of quinclorac this summer for crabgrass, but that's all I've done.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

Automate said:


> Did you put down a pre-emergent?


Pre-emergent didn't prevent either for me last fall/winter.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm pretty sure your best bet is Imaziquin-same stuff in Image kills nutsedge.


----------



## swilly (Oct 14, 2021)

I've been using image kills nutsedge in a small spray bottle and just spot treating the wild onion, 10ml of image, 5ml of surfactant, an 16 oz of water. It is not a quick kill but I start seeing yellowing within a week or 2.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

woodlands_dad said:


> I'm pretty sure your best bet is Imaziquin-same stuff in Image kills nutsedge.


Yes, Imaziquin works best but plain old 2,4-D or a 3-way will work well also.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

+1 on above advice. Now that temps have cooled, 2,4-D is your best bang for the buck. A little surfactant would help as well.


----------



## Ineedhelp (May 23, 2021)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

MSM


----------



## SEBermuda (Nov 10, 2021)

Automate said:


> woodlands_dad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure your best bet is Imaziquin-same stuff in Image kills nutsedge.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the comparison chart! Very good information! You by any chance have a link or website this chart came from. If so, I like to see the other suggestions for different weeds from this source. Thanks


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> MSM


+1


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

SEBermuda said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> > woodlands_dad said:
> ...


Here you go https://extension.uga.edu/content/dam/extension/programs-and-services/integrated-pest-management/documents/handbooks/2020-pmh-home-chapters/Lawn%20and%20Turf.pdf


----------

